
Ask HN: What business idea have you tried, whether it worked or not? - vram22
Interested to hear what the idea was, and why it worked or not (according to you).
======
matchmike1313
That Worked: \- Analytics app for automotive dealerships to analyze market and
dealer inventory to determine the best inventory to order month-to-month. It
works since we are solving a true problem, helping dealerships make more
informed decisions backed by data vs. listening to their "gut". \- Management
and scheduling app for commercial swimming pools to schedule staff, track
chemicals, oversee maintenance, and more. It has worked since our customers
prior had been tracking everything with pen and paper and if they were more
"advanced" Excel. Centralizing their operations digitally has solved a huge
management problem.

That might work: \- Investment banking deal management. Our team just finished
our MVP and are currently in talks with various banks.

That didn't work: \- "We-Owe" form management for automotive dealerships.
Especially when somebody buys a car at the dealership they are given an option
for various upgrades, such as lifts, rims, tires, etc. these upgrades are
tracked on "We-Owe" forms. The SaaS our team created helped dealerships track
these forms digitally. The product eventually failed due to lack of
distribution channels and overall market value.

~~~
vram22
Those two "That Worked" are interesting apps. Congrats and thanks.

